

Blockchain info for 37,365 BTC seized by FBI  - sinak
http://blockchain.info/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX

======
eieio
This is interesting but is there proof that these bitcoins have been seized?
Is it related to Silk Road being shut down? I feel like I missed something.

Also it looks like there is a typo in the title, the linked site says that the
transfer is for 27,365 bitcoins. Still a crazy amount.

------
Whitespace
I have no clue or context for what I'm supposed to be looking at, but the
transfer of 0.1337 BTC is amusing at the very least.

~~~
cstrat
haha yeah i saw that and had a giggle.

------
sehrope
If it were seized by the Feds it'll be interesting to see where it goes. You'd
think the first action would be to transfer all of it to new address
controlled by the Fed. Otherwise nothing stops a "man on the outside" from
doing the same on behalf of DPR. Anybody, anywhere could do it and the
destination could be an offline address thats never been used before (eg cold
storage address).

------
yvishyar
I think you have made this up.

the first transaction to this address happened yesterday, do you think the FBI
waited for the whole world to know about the DPR arrest and then started
seizing the bitcoins. I think it was you who after learning about the news
items started making these transactions.

Congratulations on having such a huge number of bitcoins by the way

------
spectre256
Question from someone with little bitcoin experience.

Does this require action on the part of the original bitcoin owner? Or in this
case has the FBI seized all the keys/credentials required to do this
themselves?

~~~
oscilloscope
All you need is the private key to sign a transaction.

~~~
kaoD
Which is usually encrypted and requires action (password disclosure) from the
owner.

~~~
betterunix
Not necessarily disclosure. A court could probably demand that the owner enter
his password and engage in a transaction with the FBI / with the court / some
court-appointed escrow. One might argue that by transferring the money they
would incriminate themselves e.g. by demonstrating that they control it, but I
do not think that would matter in terms of _seizing_ the money.

------
alttab
If they shut down Silk Road, and they have a bunch of block chain info, a
couple more cross references and a bunch of arrests could settle the bitcoin
dispute pretty quickly.

------
kaoD
How can the FBI seize BTC?

"I'm sorry Mr. Agent, but I forgot my wallet password!"

~~~
betterunix
"Funny how you were able to engage in a transaction yesterday, right before we
arrested you. Let's see if the court believes your story about forgetting your
password."

~~~
kaoD
I'm sure most of the money is in a seldom used savings account. That's what's
great about Bitcoin.

------
jsmeaton
How does this link show that BTC was seized? Flagged.

------
fennecfoxen
~= $3,248,000 USD at present rates.

------
javert
I don't understand. How do we know the FBI seized the bitcoins at this
address?

Also, there are only 27,365 BTC there, but I assume that's a typo in the title
here on HN.

------
wheelerwj
if it is the FBI, at least they are making it easy to track.

